# Battery for WGen9500



## Thanksinadvance (May 1, 2020)

Need to replace the battery on my westinghouse WGen9500. Can someone tell me which one i should buy. Not sure about a good brand or right size ect.


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

Take the existing battery off, and carry it down to an auto parts store and they should be able to help. I had a problem with the lawn mower type batteries not lasting very long on my big Honda generator and took the measurements to a specialty battery store, and got a gel cell type and it has been good for about 5 years now, It is not a perfect fit, but I managed to get it in and clamped down so it does not move and that is all that is needed, Usually a lawn mower battery is what most use.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

6-fm-9 battery that is a 9 ah battery
it should be a 
Replacement UB9-B YB9-B 12N9-4B-1 12V 9AH Lawn Garden Mower Battery

L = 5.31 W = 2.95 H = 5.47
*click here for the generator battery pages*

and click on your brand and model of generator


----------



## Thanksinadvance (May 1, 2020)

The manual says after market model is YTX14-BS so i will give this one a try.






Amazon.com: Weize YTX14 BS ATV Battery High Performance - Maintenance Free - Sealed AGM YTX14-BS Motorcycle Battery compatible with Honda Suzuki Kawasaki Yamaha scooter snowmobile: Automotive


Buy Weize YTX14 BS ATV Battery High Performance - Maintenance Free - Sealed AGM YTX14-BS Motorcycle Battery compatible with Honda Suzuki Kawasaki Yamaha scooter snowmobile: Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

cool check that page again for a new link
*click here for the generator battery pages*


----------

